# Riding the Rails Cheap



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

http://jalopnik.com/5901804/turning...s-paradise


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks fun..but highly illegal.. 
(there is no such thing as genuinely "abandoned" railroad tracks, that belong to no one..they are clearly illegally trespassing) 

Scot


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for posting Randy!


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

I think those guy's are well prepared,one has already a nose ring installed in case they run out of gas the other one can hook up a rope to it and pull 'em to where ever!! 

Manfred


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

100% illegal, 100% stupid, 100% not worth publicizing.


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 01 Jul 2012 07:08 AM 
100% illegal, 100% stupid, 100% not worth publicizing. 

You are assuming they do not have the permission of the landowner and that the ROW still belongs to a RR.Possible, maybe even probable. But I know of several ROW's that have reverted to the landowner, and still have rail down.
Years ago before scrap/metal prices became so high, it was more cost effective to simply leave the rail.
And sometimes, the RR went belly-up. With no money to pay bills, they certainly weren't going to pull the rail.
Ralph


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ralph Berg on 01 Jul 2012 07:33 AM 
Posted By Semper Vaporo on 01 Jul 2012 07:08 AM 
100% illegal, 100% stupid, 100% not worth publicizing. 

You are assuming they do not have the permission of the landowner and that the ROW still belongs to a RR. Possible, maybe even probable. But I know of several ROW's that have reverted to the landowner, and still have rail down.
Years ago before scrap/metal prices became so high, it was more cost effective to simply leave the rail.
And sometimes, the RR went belly-up. With no money to pay bills, they certainly weren't going to pull the rail.
Ralph 

Well actually these two clowns probably DON'T have the permission of the landowner (FEDS). The Chocolate Mountains of Southern California (Note the title at the beginning of the video) are contained within the boundaries of the Chocolate Mountain Aerial Gunnery Range used by the Navy and Marines. So yes they are on a Military Reservation without permission (Federal offense) AND their chances of surviving a Marine artillery barrage are slim to none. Also a bombing run by Marine or Naval aircraft might be a little tough on themselves and their "cute" little speeder they built.







It just proves the gene pool gets shallower every day.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, there are fewer and fewer individuals that are willing to take adventures, no wonder the current day conventional wisdom considers "tag" on the playground during recess way too dangerous, not to mention tagging someone of the opposite gender winds up being classified as sexual harassment. As far as I'm concerned more power to them, their actually living life and having fun.


----------



## steamupdad (Aug 19, 2008)

I've been wanting to do that exact same thing for years. And WOULD if had/ given the chance. Me and my friend have always talked about building a rail car like that. Just nevet got around to doing all these many years. Looks like a blast!!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this: 

http://www.narcoa.org/


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks like it would be a great adventure.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well there are a lot of possibilitys here. If its Fed property still then possibly they could have gotten permission. If it still was in the Fed possession how where they able to gain access with all the servalance that maybe available. Also warning signs. I kind of have my doubts that the Feds still use this area. Yep in the long run it could be illegal but who knows without finding out the facts. Later RJD


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

If I were riding down the rails like that and an A10 dropped a giant bomb on me I could at least die happy. No Problem. Also very, very cool.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Their rig reminds me of the bamboo railcars used in Cambodia


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

It almost looked like they may have adapted a bed frame for the frame of their ultra-light speeder. 

Several of our NRHS chapter's members own speeders and run them in the club-sanctioned runs. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I just located the abandoned rail line on an areal photo. It runs along the northwest side of the Chocolate Mtns. range. It is practically on the border of the range, so it is unlikely any ordnance would be dropped that close to the boundary. The Google Earth pictures show some roadbed with rails and some without. It is very close to a public road (Bradshaw rd.). It is on the southeast side of the Salton Sea.

Chuck


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting those photos. It looked like a good time .


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like a blast. We use to hike the abandoned rail line here, before the became trails. There is still one around that I like to go explore, too many trees in it to put a rail car on though. Would be fun with an ATV though. 

Chris


----------

